# Mosquito Repellant



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

I know I saw a thread about this before but what kind of repellant do you guys use for mosquitos when bow hunting or just deer hunting in general?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

After being eaten alive a few weeks ago, I had a similar question. Everyone recommended Therma Cell. I haven't tried to use it yet (I've been traveling for work) but have heard only good things about it!

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/

WalMart, Academy, Gander...they all carry it. There's a "store locator" on the website to find a retailer near you.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

The Therma Cell is awesome. I have tried the non scented mosquito spray but it doesn't seem to keep them away. I bought a Therma Cell at the beginning of the season and haven't had a mosquito bite yet. It's well worth the money!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I was one of the ones who recommended thermacell, they work and I have 3 of them.

Back in the day, I tried to go with out anything, because I thought a great hunter would just be tough enough to stick it out. Then I went on a bear hunt in Alberta. The squitos were so think it was like fog. I sat in the stand and wondered if I should aim high because the arrow was going to hit so many bugs it might slow down....and would the broadhead get dull from cutting all those mosquitos?

I gave up and soaked in deet. I hunt to have fun, and getting a thousand bites is not fun. If the bugs are bad, and I don't have a thermacell, I will use OFF or whatever is handy. I know I am giving up everything down wind...but heck those deer will probably wind you anyway. At least with the spray, I can sit still.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I use a combo due to the number of ticks per minute we can get in and around a few areas I hunt. I use the No More Stinking Bugs spray on my outer clothes, and it keep the crawly critters at bay while I am stalking or going to and from the stand, and I use the Thermacell, once I get on stand. The spray will also do a pretty good job of keeping the flying vampires off as well as the no seeums. I hunt some heavy duty river bottoms and a few of the mosquito's, we refer to as vampire bats, are large blue colored ones. You can actually feel them land on your hat and when they bite they want marrow, not blood. Three slaps are required just to get their attention. Then there are the tiny ones that bite the fire out of ya and your wandering where you got into fire ants. Yep, I like the combo, don't like the bugs.

LAter,
SR


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

One word,ThermaCell. 

My wife refuses to go without one anymore in warm weather.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thermacell...the deer would use them if they could.

TH


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

If that don't work because of wind or whatever. Cover everything with clothing, two layers if needed, gloves, headnet, hood.


----------

